# PAPAS Meeting 4/6/14 - Guest Speaker Phil Edwards



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Everyone - 

The April Meeting is just around the corner and PAPAS is very pleased to have a guest speaker, Phil Edwards! The meeting will be this coming Sunday, April 6 @ Oddball Aquatics (2 pm)

Phil Edwards will be giving a presentation titled: 

'Under the Cover of Darkness: Substrates and Substrate Processes in the Planted Aquarium'

About our guest speaker... Phil Edwards has been involved with aquariums for over 17 years and planted aquariums for over 10 years. He has earned a BS in Biology with an emphasis in Plant Ecology and Earth Sciences from UNC-Charlotte and has worked with numerous scientists including Dr. Larry Mellichamp (Carnivorous Plants) and Dr. Craig Allen (Hydrologic monitoring). Later, he went on to earn his Masters Degree in Earth Sciences (Hydrology and Biogeochemistry) from UNC-Charlotte as well. 

Phil has been a volunteer for AGA for over 10 years as well, starting in 2003 after attending the AGA convention in Dallas and currently serves on it's board of directors. He's worked as an environmental consultant and is now working at Brightwell Aquatics doing product R+D and technical support. And... he's a frequent poster here @ APC. 

I hope to see everyone there.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Just one thing... Say "No" when he offers to do a cover of Johnny Cash's "Folsom Prison Blues" at the end of his presentation.


----------

